# Trooper Chelsea Richard



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Chelsea Richard*

Florida Highway Patrol, Florida

End of Watch: Saturday, May 3, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 30
*Tour:* 9 years
*Badge #* 1087

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Incident Date:* 5/3/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Chelsea Richard was struck and killed by a vehicle while investigating an accident on I-75, near mile marker 341, at approximately 2:00 pm.

The vehicles involved in the accident had been moved to the shoulder. She was speaking with a tow truck driver and one of the occupants when another accident occurred at the same location. A pickup truck pulling a trailer left the roadway and struck all three, killing Trooper Richard and the tow truck driver. The third pedestrian suffered critical injuries.

Trooper Richard had served with the Florida Highway Patrol for nine years. She was survived by her 4-year-old son, parents, and grandparents.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel David H. Brierton, Jr.
Florida Highway Patrol
Neil Kirkman Building
2900 Apalachee Parkway
Tallahassee, FL 32399

Phone: (850) 617-2301

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22069-trooper-chelsea-richard#ixzz30klXnzEV


----------

